# It felt like 1997 tonight so surreal



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well not in Canada as we don't get NXT until tomorrow. haha.

But I am very excited for these Wednesday Night Wars.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stayed off the forums and social media during the entire duration of the show, me and my brother had a blast, we had NXT up on my monitor but didn't really watch it.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Stayed off the forums and social media during the entire duration of the show, me and my brother had a blast, we had NXT up on my monitor but didn't really watch it.


Like that feeling crept up on me as soon as I heard Tony's voice
LIKE damn that FEELING IS BACK


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

lol

I forgot all about NXT being on tonight because I was so pumped just for AEW's debut. Seriously


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> lol
> 
> I forgot all about NXT being on tonight because I was so pumped just for AEW's debut. Seriously


NXt looked like shit fuck wwe


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Just got home, & watching it right now.

God, this aesthetic. *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

AEW on TNT said:


> Like that feeling crept up on me as soon as I heard Tony's voice
> LIKE damn that FEELING IS BACK


Legit, so much fun watching. Me and my bro had ZERO interest in Nyla/Riho, and even that over delivered, and everything about the main event was just fucking awesome.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't even think of turning on NXT once.

That show was better than anything NXT has put out all year except TakeOver: New York.

NXT is trash now and really needs a housecleaning and reset. It's just the same shit over and over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNT never left my TV. I'm full AEW fanboy.

They made Swagger cool as shit in 2 minutes, while WWE makes everybody on their roster geeks.


I haven't felt entertained by a TV wrestling show in forever. Tonight was great.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hearing Tony call MJF a "Prick" was startling cause it's been such a PG era for a while now with WWE. 

It definitely felt old school, low blows, chair shots, cursing, women getting hit. It definitely felt different to WWE right now, which is a good thing as it's supposed to offer us something different.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

I had no clue what channel TNT was on. I haven't watched anything on that channel since WCW was around. Tonight was awesome.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn’t change the channel once. 

Not sure I give any fucks what’s happening with the sports entertainment product.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Didn't even think of turning on NXT once.
> 
> That show was better than anything NXT has put out all year except TakeOver: New York.
> 
> NXT is trash now and really needs a housecleaning and reset. It's just the same shit over and over.


Yup, my brother is a casual fan and would look at NXT and was just disgusted. I think at one point it was Gargano and Shane Thorne and on screen, and then PAC and Hangman Page on the other, and my brother looked at NXT and was like "What the fuck is this trash". 

I'm sure that match was good, but those guys are just not stars.

And then you had the crazy main event angle on AEW, and you just have two non-star tag teams wrestling on NXT.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

NXT lost


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> TNT never left my TV. I'm full AEW fanboy.
> 
> They made Swagger cool as shit in 2 minutes, while WWE makes everybody on their roster geeks.
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm ready for the idiots being like "LOL SWAGGER A GEEK". In AEW, the dude literally came on the screen and was ridiculously over, that is the name of the fucking game, get over, and Hager was OVER.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I did the same thing as Goatman, except I watched both shows, or at least as much as I could within my capacity of attention (my 3 monitor rig helped me managed it) and I was more attentive to AEW naturally due to it being brand new, though I wasn't going to miss NXT's main-event either.

As I've said before, I'm just glad there are two shows now I can look at in case I get disappointed with one. I support both shows and have favorites on either of them still.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yup, I'm ready for the idiots being like "LOL SWAGGER A GEEK". In AEW, the dude literally came on the screen and was ridiculously over, that is the name of the fucking game, get over, and Hager was OVER.


He towers over everybody and is booked as a badass. 

Now we got 2 in Mox and Swagger.

Also I'm so hyped for Swagger vs Dustin in a hoss battle. I can tell that is where the story was.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The amount of compelling shit that was set up in this show is literally INSANE, Jericho's new stable, Hager, Moxley/Omega, STACKED tag division, Riho as champion. That's just off the top of my head, literally nutty.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

For me, it's not about NXT. It's about AEW making itself into a top wrestling company to offer something different for fans and talent, that WWE isn't be all and end all. For me I haven't bought into the NXT vs AEW thing, thats only for fan's who want to jerk off to ratings on TV and want to make this into a war. Love both shows.

AEW will never topple WWE and it shouldn't be about that, but it can put on a better product and offer something different.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't touch NXT tonight. Was completely captivated by AEW and I'm completely invested into it now. This is the first time I'm going to be following a show week to week in a long time.

I can't imagine the adrenaline going through Hager right now. He spent years toiling in the WWE trying to get himself over with shitty scripted promos and no way for his weaknesses to be protected. The AEW immediately put him into a stable, sold the fuck out of him on commentary, and turned him into an absolute stud without him opening his mouth.

I'm All In.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As someone who who switched back and forth between both shows all night, NXT had the better 1st hour, AEW had the 2nd hour. That's my opinion.

I don't think AEW hit a huge homerun on the 1st show or anything, but a very good 1st outing.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

WWE has to be scared at this point!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

looper007 said:


> For me, it's not about NXT. It's about AEW making itself into a top wrestling company to offer something different for fans and talent, that WWE isn't be all and end all. For me I haven't bought into the NXT vs AEW thing, thats only for fan's who want to jerk off to ratings on TV and want to make this into a war. Love both shows.
> 
> AEW will never topple WWE and it shouldn't be about that, but it can put on a better product and offer something different.


It is still a thing though, because WWE is trying to use NXT to hem AEW in, so the quality of the two shows side to side does matter.

Which is why I say people should watch AEW live and if they like, DVR NXT and watch it the next day. Ratings probably count DVRs these days, but AEW could use as much help as possible. It's in everyone's interests except Vince's that they succeed. Tonight should make that obvious.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Something different is what we all been wanting for years, now its finally happening. Competition is best for business...wwe


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Why do people keep saying AEW won’t win the war? You really think WWE is that invincible? The product sucks


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The amount of compelling shit that was set up in this show is literally INSANE, Jericho's new stable, Hager, Moxley/Omega, STACKED tag division, Riho as champion. That's just off the top of my head, literally nutty.


Agreed. A lot of people say that the roster isn't really that stacked, and I agree to a certain extent, but it's getting to the point of being severely undersold. This show had nothing from SCU or the Luchas besides a short promo. They didn't really use Private Party, who are going to be studs. They didn't use Aja, Shida, Britt, Kong, etc, etc. 

One of their most over acts in Jurassic Express didn't even appear on the show. We didn't see Havok, Janela, Spears. Darby Allin is one of the more compelling acts on the show and only worked the dark match.

Then none of Moxley, Hager, Omega, Jericho, the Bucks or LAX wrestled individual matches tonight.

And that's just the active roster. We still have WARDLOW coming at some point and I'm assuming Marty Scurll is gonna sign as well.

AEW has a ton of talent to start with. They did a great job managing the time on this show from start to finish and will have no trouble building compelling programs week in and week out for a long time before the current roster starts feeling stale.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Agreed. A lot of people say that the roster isn't really that stacked, and I agree to a certain extent, but it's getting to the point of being severely undersold. This show had nothing from SCU or the Luchas besides a short promo. They didn't really use Private Party, who are going to be studs. They didn't use Aja, Shida, Britt, Kong, etc, etc.
> 
> One of their most over acts in Jurassic Express didn't even appear on the show. We didn't see Havok, Janela, Spears. Darby Allin is one of the more compelling acts on the show and only worked the dark match.
> 
> ...


People are just used to WWE having a retardedly bloated and stacked roster, but difference is, they are filling 2 hours of TV time Vs. 7 hours, and AEW is trying to use every piece of their roster well, while there are so many guys in the WWE doing fuck all.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought they nailed it. Super impressive for their first show.

Great production too. Looked really good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

People are mental if they think AEW was better than NXT tonight. Like go seek help mental.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> As someone who who switched back and forth between both shows all night, NXT had the better 1st hour, AEW had the 2nd hour. That's my opinion.
> 
> I don't think AEW hit a huge homerun on the 1st show or anything, but a very good 1st outing.


That's because AEW has some main eventers and the rest of the roster doesn't actually matter. No way does a show with Brandon Cutler beat NXT this week. I enjoyed both shows but this dishonesty from AEW fans is actually killing it for me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Something different is what we all been wanting for years, now its finally happening. Competition is best for business...wwe


Can they be different every week? Can a company let their wrestlers go all out every week, without injuries taking tole? Can they start telling stories that matter, instead of just utilizing their main event talent vs the elite? I sure hope so because their debut show was underwhelming to me. Also they'll have to do something surprising one day. Has there actually been any AEW surprises yet? Jake Hager? He's not really a big enough name to actually care about. Plus it's weird that with all the wrestling reporters Kahn has in his pocket that it would be spoiled beforehand.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't tune into NXT at all...stuck with AEW tonight. I wanted to see what they had to offer vs WWE product.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Psychosocial said:


> People are mental if they think AEW was better than NXT tonight. Like go seek help mental.


Nobody gives a shit about NXT, deal with it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Why do people keep saying AEW won’t win the war? You really think WWE is that invincible? The product sucks


Because their debut show was on par with WWE's "developmental company". If it was better, it wasn't much better.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> No way does a show with Brandon Cutler beat NXT this week.


The numbers aren't even going to be close.

Seethe.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't been that excited for a weekly wrestling show in years. The only low point of the show was Riho winning. Everything else was great. A fantastic way to debut on TV. I can't wait for next week. :mark


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah for me too, except I didnt change the channel to NXT once


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> Nobody gives a shit about NXT, deal with it.


Is that why they drew over 1 million viewers back to back weeks after barely a few weeks of promotion?

See, this is what's wrong with wrestling fans today and why even AEW is bound to fail inevitably. Everyone used to dick ride NXT to death and how HHH was the savior of wrestling and how Cole, Gargano, Ciampa, Baszler, etc. were the greatest thing ever seen. Now that there's a new company around, people want to act like NXT is worthless and is complete shit all of a sudden.

If a billionaire richer than the Khans decided tomorrow he wanted to create a new wrestling company, people would call AEW shit and flock there instead. Wrestling fans are the absolute worst.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Because their debut show was on par with WWE's "developmental company". If it was better, it wasn't much better.


It was also better than any Raw or SD I've seen in I dunno how many years. 

You can try and change the narrative all you want, it's the same outcome. Just cause it's on the same night as NXT that's WWE trying to cut into their audience not realizing its gonna have the opposite effect.

People want wrestling that isnt WWE, now they can have it on TV every week.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tilon said:


> The numbers aren't even going to be close.
> 
> Seethe.


Of course, AEW was always going to beat NXT in their debut show. It's the new shiny object in the wrestling world. But does that mean we, as wrestling fans should be using it as the only way to gauge which show was better? I don't think so. But I guess I'm not happy being told what to think by the masses.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That final segment was straight from 90's WCW. Loved it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> That's because AEW has some main eventers and the rest of the roster doesn't actually matter. No way does a show with Brandon Cutler beat NXT this week. I enjoyed both shows but this dishonesty from AEW fans is actually killing it for me.


Gonna love every laugh tomorrow night.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Gonna love every laugh tomorrow night.


Huh?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Of course, AEW was always going to beat NXT in their debut show. It's the new shiny object in the wrestling world. But does that mean we, as wrestling fans should be using it as the only way to gauge which show was better? I don't think so. But I guess I'm not happy being told what to think by the masses.


Told what to think by the masses? We've had a Vince monopoly in America for 20 freaking years. The E Fans crow about their monopoly position.

It's clear AEW is being booked by people who love the business. I saw what Vince did as soon as WCW imploded and he had no more competition. I have no interest in what he produces.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> It was also better than any Raw or SD I've seen in I dunno how many years.
> 
> You can try and change the narrative all you want, it's the same outcome. Just cause it's on the same night as NXT that's WWE trying to cut into their audience not realizing its gonna have the opposite effect.
> 
> People want wrestling that isnt WWE, now they can have it on TV every week.


What narrative am I changing? The show wasn't as good as it was hyped up and NXT, the company that people are currently saying is the developmental company in the Finn Balor threads, put on a show that was on par with the debut AEW show. 

Good for those people. I just want more wrestling to watch because it's something I love. What I don't want is to partake in dishonest conversations about the companies when they're doing the same things the other company is doing or bringing nothing original to the table. Is AEW changing the scene of wrestling or joining it?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tilon said:


> Told what to think by the masses? We've had a Vince monopoly in America for 20 freaking years. The E Fans crow about their monopoly position.
> 
> It's clear AEW is being booked by people who love the business. I saw what Vince did as soon as WCW imploded and he had no more competition. I have no interest in what he produces.


Did you watch NXT tonight?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Did you watch NXT tonight?


Of course not, and I never will. I hate WWE as a company. They are the definition of a Corporate blob. Their announcers barely seem human anymore.

NXT is their attempt to also take the other market away, and they will never get my support. I despise their culture as a company.

When Triple H defended 50/50 booking, that was the final nail in the coffin. I don't care if they have talented performers. Their philosophy sucks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tilon said:


> Of course not, and I never will. I hate WWE as a company. They are the definition of a Corporate blob. Their announcers barely seem human anymore.
> 
> NXT is their attempt to also take the other market away, and they will never get my support. I despise their culture as a company.
> 
> When Triple H defended 50/50 booking, that was the final nail in the coffin. I don't care if they have talented performers. Their philosophy sucks.


Ok, my bad. I thought I was going to have a debate with someone who watched both and was able to give reasonable reasons to back their side up. How stupid of me. You're missing out, mate. NXT was a really fun show with great wrestling.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Ok, my bad. I thought I was going to have a debate with someone who watched both and was able to give reasonable reasons to back their side up. How stupid of me. You're missing out, mate. NXT was a really fun show with great wrestling.


I don't want WWE having a monopoly in wrestling, because what they've did with it over the last 15 years is absolute cancer.

That's plenty reason enough. It's not my fault you don't feel like responding to simple logic.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tilon said:


> I don't want WWE having a monopoly in wrestling, because what they've did with it over the last 15 years is absolute cancer.
> 
> That's plenty reason enough. It's not my fault you don't feel like responding to simple logic.


Your logic is using viewing numbers to compare two really good shows instead of I dunno, watching them. I know whose opinion I'd trust more.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Your logic is using viewing numbers to compare two really good shows instead of I dunno, watching them. I know whose opinion I'd trust more.


I was responding to YOU saying a show with Cutler wouldn't beat NXT this week. But it's awfully nice of you to segway back to your own stupid comment in an attempt to get back at me. And since you won't respond to anything else I said, welcome to the ignore list. Go back to the NXT forum.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

You have to watch both shows completely to decide which was better but that’s not what’s important. 

AEW was good, I enjoyed myself watching the show. That’s what matters to me. 

I’ll watch NXT but I don’t care what was better, if both were good then we all win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Is that why they drew over 1 million viewers back to back weeks after barely a few weeks of promotion?
> 
> See, this is what's wrong with wrestling fans today and why even AEW is bound to fail inevitably. Everyone used to dick ride NXT to death and how HHH was the savior of wrestling and how Cole, Gargano, Ciampa, Baszler, etc. were the greatest thing ever seen. Now that there's a new company around, people want to act like NXT is worthless and is complete shit all of a sudden.
> 
> If a billionaire richer than the Khans decided tomorrow he wanted to create a new wrestling company, people would call AEW shit and flock there instead. Wrestling fans are the absolute worst.


Personally, I think NXT's programming is great in theory but it has a dark main roster call-up cloud hanging over it that makes it depressing to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Personally, I think NXT's programming is great in theory but it has a dark main roster call-up cloud hanging over it that makes it depressing to watch.


That is what turned me off 2 years ago

What is the point in investing if they’ll just be ruined on the main roster

Nah... not even trying to bother with them now

Consistency and continuity is key


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tilon said:


> Of course not, and I never will. I hate WWE as a company. They are the definition of a Corporate blob. Their announcers barely seem human anymore.
> 
> NXT is their attempt to also take the other market away, and they will never get my support. I despise their culture as a company.
> 
> When Triple H defended 50/50 booking, that was the final nail in the coffin. I don't care if they have talented performers. Their philosophy sucks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Personally, I think NXT's programming is great in theory but it has a dark main roster call-up cloud hanging over it that makes it depressing to watch.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is what turned me off 2 years ago
> 
> What is the point in investing if they’ll just be ruined on the main roster
> 
> ...


How is that the fault of anyone in NXT, from HHH to the writers to the talent themselves? Once they get moved up to the main roster, they're in the hands of a completely different team and put in front of an audience geared more towards entertainment than wrestling who isn't that aware of them.

You don't enjoy NXT because instead of viewing it as a separate entity/product from the main roster, you look at as an extension of the overall product the company is producing. That's not NXT's fault, that's your own.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a fuckin show. I loved every minute of it. Fuck NXT. I don't care what they put on. I don't even want to know. All the talent that I like have been called up to the main roster already anyway. AEW has my full attention. I will continue to resort to Youtube clips when it comes to WWE. Only reason for me to watch WWE at this point is for Becky Lynch.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Highlight for me was seeing Tony Schiavone back on Network television. He seemed legitimately excited to be there.


Some of the promo packages were very well done. Stage looks good. Camera angles feel refreshing. Not sure what it was but it definitely felt a bit different from WWE's production. 


The actual show itself was okay. Didn't think it was anything special. The ending with Ambrose and Swagger was a good way to end on an high note, though.


Definitely a lot of wrestlers that look like geeks on the roster. A lot of them don't look or feel like stars, more like Mr. Walmart. AEW can certainly work on beefing up their roster with bigger names.


Probably gonna tune in again next week based on the final segment. Otherwise this probably would've been it for me tbh.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

if u want wwe to get better then watch AEW


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It's so weird to have a weekly wrestling show with high production values that isn't from WWE also holy shit Vince, Steph and HHH are not involved in this, they have no power there!!!, loved the debut a lot, yes 2 hours seems short but it may end being better if they stay with this format.

Read some WWE folks saying NXt destroyed this one but well we already know the people there tend to exaggerate, unless on NXT started to do promos and building story lines i'm not interested to check it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Real good show tonight, don’ t want to do a whole run down, but I real say Nyla/Riho was an awesome surprise. Solid 7-8/10 debut.



Psychosocial said:


> You don't enjoy NXT because instead of viewing it as a separate entity/product from the main roster, you look at as an extension of the overall product the company is producing. That's not NXT's fault, that's your own.


NXT hasn’t been a “separate product from the main roster” in years. Stop kidding yourself. They only give a shit during Takeovers and even that has begun to wane. TVs have been mostly garbage for about two years now. And yes I watched the downfall of NXT until I couldn’t take WWE in its entirety anymore. You can try to sugar coat it as being “different” from the main roster because some favorites get pushed harder, but the same base main roster idiocy persists an example? How about Undisputed Era getting pushed to the top AGAIN instead of new faces, or Garano who was their previous Champion, etc. Just stop covering their tracks. You enjoy NXT? Fine, don’t come in a totally different section to shit on the rival product just because you’re gotten to. Real bad look.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Vic said:


> Real good show tonight, don’ t want to do a whole run down, but I real say Nyla/Riho was an awesome surprise. Solid 7-8/10 debut.
> 
> 
> 
> NXT hasn’t been a “separate product from the main roster” in years. Stop kidding yourself. They only give a shit during Takeovers and even that has begun to wane. TVs have been mostly garbage for about two years now. And yes I watched the downfall of NXT until I couldn’t take WWE in its entirety anymore. You can try to sugar coat it as being “different” from the main roster because some favorites get pushed harder, but the same base main roster idiocy persists an example? How about Undisputed Era getting pushed to the top AGAIN instead of new faces, or Garano who was their previous Champion, etc. Just stop covering their tracks. You enjoy NXT? Fine, don’t come in a totally different section to shit on the rival product just because you’re gotten to. Real bad look.


And AEW is going to push anybody other than Jericho, Moxley, Pac, MJF, and the Elite guys in the future? Please, don't make me laugh. You'll get sick of them for the same reason you're sick of WWE, only a matter of time.

How has NXT TV been garbage? Elaborate please. Takeovers are still the best events in the industry on a regular basis. Even if they waned, they're better than anything else out there. A freaking UK Takeover was better than All Out, AEW's WrestleMania.

Who do you want to see get pushed instead? They don't have any tag teams to push instead of TUE right now who are part of a key story line with everyone holding all the gold. A story line I'm sure you'll eventually see with the Elite in AEW so I'll come back and expect you to shit on that the same way you're shitting on NXT right now when it happens.

Again, people are suddenly hating on NXT because there's a new kid on the block. And if another new kid moved into the same block tomorrow, you'd all turn on AEW too. It's pointless even to discuss because wrestling fans are so disloyal that it beggars belief.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> Again, people are suddenly hating on NXT because there's a new kid on the block. And if another new kid moved into the same block tomorrow, you'd all turn on AEW too. It's pointless even to discuss because *wrestling fans are so disloyal* that it beggars belief.


Damn now I feel kinda bad for cheat on Vince and HHH :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

My friend was saying the same thing all night, OP.






Wait, are you a Puerto Rican named Dennis?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> And AEW is going to push anybody other than Jericho, Moxley, Pac, MJF, and the Elite guys in the future? Please, don't make me laugh. You'll get sick of them for the same reason you're sick of WWE, only a matter of time.
> 
> How has NXT TV been garbage? Elaborate please. Takeovers are still the best events in the industry on a regular basis. Even if they waned, they're better than anything else out there. A freaking UK Takeover was better than All Out, AEW's WrestleMania.
> 
> ...


You are delusional. I can attest to a fact that people shit on NXT before AEW even existed since at least 2016 when it became visible. I dare you archive the NXT section for proof, but you won’t because you’ve created this nice “NXT is a victim of circumstance” narrative for yourself. What you don’t get is people have already complained about The Elite being pushed and they’ve toned that down severely for that reason in fact the only people of note who’ve been booked strongly are the Bucks, meanwhile Cody, Kenny, and SCU are trying to make the under and midcard look legit. Nice try attempting to look smart pointing out an issue which has already been pretty much addressed. And to answer your first question NXT TV has been garbage because just like the main roster the same clowns are getting heavily spotlight some of which not even getting showcased properly. Look at how many fucking people are just sitting at the PC and live events because they have nothing for them, it’s fucking ridiculous. NXT TV also follows the show formula of SD and RAW and it’s old and tired.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> Again, people are suddenly hating on NXT because there's a new kid on the block. And if another new kid moved into the same block tomorrow, you'd all turn on AEW too. It's pointless even to discuss because wrestling fans are so disloyal that it beggars belief.


What the fuck are you talking about. They just pushed Sammy, Riho, Santana and Ortiz to the fucking moon. Don't make me start on the loyal thing. WWE sucks dick and NXT TV has been subpar since the Sami/Neville/Balor days. TakeOver NY was the last great show. If a product sucks people are going to search for another option. Simple as that. Be a mark for the wrestlers, don't be a mark for the companies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Vic said:


> You are delusional. I can attest to a fact that people shit on NXT before AEW even existed since at least 2016 when it became visible. I dare you archive the NXT section for proof, but you won’t because you’ve created this nice “NXT is a victim of circumstance” narrative for yourself. What you don’t get is people have already complained about The Elite being pushed and they’ve toned that down severely for that reason in fact the only people of note who’ve been booked strongly are the Bucks, meanwhile Cody, Kenny, and SCU are trying to make the under and midcard look legit. Nice try attempting to look smart pointing out an issue which has already been pretty much addressed. And to answer your first question NXT TV has been garbage because just like the main roster the same clowns are getting heavily spotlight some of which not even getting showcased properly. Look at how many fucking people are just sitting at the PC and live events because they have nothing for them, it’s fucking ridiculous. NXT TV also follows the show formula of SD and RAW and it’s old and tired.


How have they addressed it? They've had 3 PPVs and a TV show you moron lmao. Undisputed Era didn't hold all the gold until over 2 years into their existence. It'll take the Elite a lot sooner than that to do the same and everyone will shit on it when it happens.

It took Adam Cole almost 2 years to win the title and Hangman Page, who isn't even half the talent, got a world title match instantly. Oh yeah, but only big bad NXT plays favorites.

Who the hell is sitting at the PC and live events that warrants more TV time than those who are getting it? You make zero sense. In any case, NXT will move on eventually in a few months when all these people move up to the main roster and new people will get pushed. Whereas AEW is stuck pushing the same guys for the next 5 or so years. Have fun with that.



V-Trigger said:


> What the fuck are you talking about. They just pushed Sammy, Riho, Santana and Ortiz to the fucking moon. Don't make me start on the loyal thing. WWE sucks dick and NXT TV has been subpar since the Sami/Neville/Balor days. TakeOver NY was the last great show. If a product sucks people are going to search for another option. Simple as that. Be a mark for the wrestlers, don't be a mark for the companies.


Sammy lost while Santana and Ortiz were afterthoughts in that entire main event. How is that pushed to the moon? If that's the case, then Jordan Myles, Shane Thorne, etc. were also pushed to the moon.

UK Takeover Cardiff was better than AEW's WrestleMania, both aired on the same day. Let that sink in and don't be mad at me that your favorite new company couldn't put on a better show than WWE's 4th brand lol.


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

Hearing Tony Schiavone sound like he never lost a step, I felt like Bobby The Brain Heenan was going to talk a few times. Jim Ross has lost a step, but he's still better than anything on WWE. Schiavone definitely helped make the show, it would be nice to have some sort of heel with some witz with JR and TS. The masked guy isn't that bad though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> How have they addressed it? They've had 3 PPVs and a TV show you moron lmao.
> 
> UK Takeover Cardiff was better than AEW's WrestleMania, both aired on the same day. Let that sink in and don't be mad at me that your favorite new company couldn't put on a better show than WWE's 4th brand lol.


I’m not the one who’s mad you gotten to ass mark and that bit right there is all we needed to know, also have fun with the ban for insulting members. @Chrome


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> Sammy lost while Santana and Ortiz were afterthoughts in that entire main event. How is that pushed to the moon? If that's the case, then Jordan Myles, Shane Thorne, etc. were also pushed to the moon.
> 
> UK Takeover Cardiff was better than AEW's WrestleMania, both aired on the same day. Let that sink in and don't be mad at me that your favorite new company couldn't put on a better show than WWE's 4th brand lol.



Who cares if he LOST? He got put on a stable with the world champion (which is a legend of the industry) one of the best tag teams on the world and a hot debutant. Also lol at the Cardiff comment. Not event the second most relevant show that day. (That honor belongs to NJPW Royal Quest).


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Who cares if he LOST? He got put on a stable with the world champion (which is a legend of the industry) one of the best tag teams on the world and a hot debutant. Also lol at the Cardiff comment. Not event the second most relevant show that day. (That honor belongs to NJPW Royal Quest).


Yeah, because being part of a random stable means anything. And I wouldn't call Jack Swagger hot lol.

That's fine if you want to disassociate from reality like that. But fact is, UK Takeover was better than All Out overall. Literally everyone knows that but you. I couldn't rewatch anything on that latter event at this point but I've watched Walter-Bate at least 4 times since.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah, because being part of a random stable means anything. And I wouldn't call Jack Swagger hot lol.
> 
> That's fine if you want to disassociate from reality like that. But fact is, UK Takeover was better than All Out overall. Literally everyone knows that but you. I couldn't rewatch anything on that latter event at this point but I've watched Walter-Bate at least 4 times since.


If you liked it better than that’s fine but you can’t just say fact to something that’s not supported by actual data.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I really don't want to buy into this AEW vs. NXT thing, I think tonight is a win-win situation for any fan of wrestling because it's OK to like and watch both.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't remember the last time a WWE crowd was as hot as the crowd on Dynamite last night. Such a great show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Did you watch NXT tonight?


They haven't made me want to.

AEW did.

Are you calling that dishonesty?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> TNT never left my TV. I'm full AEW fanboy.
> 
> They made Swagger cool as shit in 2 minutes, while WWE makes everybody on their roster geeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm still cautiously optimistic, but that was pretty great. I'm in.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

1997 is one of my favourite years not named 1992. And it was nothing like 1997. Come on! 1997 will never be beat. Honestly it reminded me more of maybe 2000, 2001 WWE. 1996 WCW maybe.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

It really was surreal, Tony and JR together, the TNT logo in the corner. Cant lie I had goosebumps and that is very rare for me in wrestling nowadays. 

I dont wanna get ahead of myself but with the amount of stuff that seems to be happening all at once recently (Dynamite, NXT on USA, WWE changing networks, NWA on tv, Impact getting a better tv deal) it feels like this could potentially be a turning point.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

It’s 2019, if you don’t have any form of technology that can record one show so you don’t have to flip back and forth like it’s 1997 then you need to get a job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

TAC41 said:


> It’s 2019, if you don’t have any form of technology that can record one show so you don’t have to flip back and forth like it’s 1997 then you need to get a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not everyone is content with watching on a small screen device. Is watching a new movie at home on blue ray the same as watching in cinema? It is a completely different experience. Same with watching telly. The bigger the screen the better. I don't like to watch full programmes on tablets or mobile phones. Watching short clips is fine.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Someday people will realize that WWE is poison. Everyone who leaves there does better and looks better with perhaps the exception of Sandow. Hager looked like a badass wrecking machine. Factions are a great thing to have in Wrestling especially when you have guys with defined roles who hit the right notes.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> Not everyone is content with watching on a small screen device. Is watching a new movie at home on blue ray the same as watching in cinema? It is a completely different experience. Same with watching telly. The bigger the screen the better. I don't like to watch full programmes on tablets or mobile phones. Watching short clips is fine.




What the fuck are you talking about? Nobody mentioned small screen devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Deleted.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

TAC41 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Nobody mentioned small screen devices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calm down fella before the old ticker gives out. I am talking about watching the show live, not a recording. What is the fun in that? If you prefer watching on record when you have the option to watch live you must have a screw loose. Would you watch a big footie match on dvr lol?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> They haven't made me want to.
> 
> AEW did.
> 
> Are you calling that dishonesty?


AEW fans shitting on NXT are as dishonest as wrestling fans come. NXT was the best thing ever until the indie darlings created their own company which was exactly the time wrestling fans started shitting on NXT. 

Also if they're going to look past the issues AEW has like unoriginal debuts (Lights out and a mask, wow), weird booking and allowing for interference to occur in their main event without a DQ being called, but whinge about the WWE doing anything similar then yes, they are dishonest. I don't know your post history enough to judge.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> AEW fans shitting on NXT are as dishonest as wrestling fans come. NXT was the best thing ever until the indie darlings created their own company which was exactly the time wrestling fans started shitting on NXT.
> 
> Also if they're going to look past the issues AEW has like unoriginal debuts (Lights out and a mask, wow), weird booking and allowing for interference to occur in their main event without a DQ being called, but whinge about the WWE doing anything similar then yes, they are dishonest. I don't know your post history enough to judge.


I mean, even if you did, is judging anyone anyboddy's goal here?

Really odd things to say here...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> I mean, even if you did, is judging anyone anyboddy's goal here?
> 
> Really odd things to say here...


You asked me if I thought your opinion was dishonest and I gave a response. What's weird is taking one sentence out of a paragraph and responding to that, instead of the other point I was making. Weird how many times that has happened on here today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> AEW fans shitting on NXT are as dishonest as wrestling fans come. NXT was the best thing ever until the indie darlings created their own company which was exactly the time wrestling fans started shitting on NXT.
> 
> Also if they're going to look past the issues AEW has like unoriginal debuts (Lights out and a mask, wow), weird booking and allowing for interference to occur in their main event without a DQ being called, but whinge about the WWE doing anything similar then yes, they are dishonest. I don't know your post history enough to judge.


AEW fans aren’t shitting on NXT - we don’t care or watch or check out NXT

We do not care

You’ll have to accept that - and hopefully keep the NXT talk in the NXT section


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So many people I've talked to have said the same thing. 

I am watching the show right now, and I have to say: Hearing Tony's voice calling matches on a TNT wrestling show again...it just feels so right!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> You asked me if I thought your opinion was dishonest and I gave a response. What's weird is taking one sentence out of a paragraph and responding to that, instead of the other point I was making. Weird how many times that has happened on here today.


I mean, it was one issue I had, yes. The rest of your post is whatever. I disagree but you can have that opinion. I just don't think it's right to call anyone dishonest for saying they like it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> AEW fans shitting on NXT are as dishonest as wrestling fans come. NXT was the best thing ever until the indie darlings created their own company which was exactly the time wrestling fans started shitting on NXT.
> 
> Also if they're going to look past the issues AEW has like unoriginal debuts (Lights out and a mask, wow), weird booking and allowing for interference to occur in their main event without a DQ being called, but whinge about the WWE doing anything similar then yes, they are dishonest. I don't know your post history enough to judge.


No one shit on NXT, you geeks came here to shit to on AEW because you got your feelings hurt that people said AEW was the better show, go mark in the NXT section.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> Calm down fella before the old ticker gives out. I am talking about watching the show live, not a recording. What is the fun in that? If you prefer watching on record when you have the option to watch live you must have a screw loose. Would you watch a big footie match on dvr lol?




That’s clearly not what you were talking about because you were whining about watching on a tablet or phone even though nobody mentioned anything remotely close to that. 

Just admit you are confused and have no clue where you are, old timer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It was difficult to watch NXT after watching the AEW debit. What a show!


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

cant wait to watch it. DVRd it cause of the game last night but will watch it this week even though I know the spoilers lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NXT was amazing, caught the reply of AEW and barely stayed awake for some of it. Best part was Swagger's debut, and PAC.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> AEW fans shitting on NXT are as dishonest as wrestling fans come. NXT was the best thing ever until the indie darlings created their own company which was exactly the time wrestling fans started shitting on NXT.
> 
> Also if they're going to look past the issues AEW has like unoriginal debuts (Lights out and a mask, wow), weird booking and allowing for interference to occur in their main event without a DQ being called, but whinge about the WWE doing anything similar then yes, they are dishonest. I don't know your post history enough to judge.


What are you talking about. NXT is literally PWG/ROH/NJPW/EVOLVE from 3 years ago. Talk about indie darlings. People shit on things because they don't like those things. there isn't an agenda that you are trying to create in your head.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oops, thought this was the ratings thread, lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW fans aren’t shitting on NXT - we don’t care or watch or check out NXT
> 
> We do not care
> 
> You’ll have to accept that - and hopefully keep the NXT talk in the NXT section


Haha yeah, I must be making it up then.:ha


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vic said:


> No one shit on NXT, you geeks came here to shit to on AEW because you got your feelings hurt that people said AEW was the better show, go mark in the NXT section.


I like both shows, I just don't like hypocrisy and allowing one company to get away with things but not the other is peak hypocrisy. But I don't know what else I expected. Both shows were fucking awesome in my opinion, I've said that. I just think AEW has done plenty of dumb shit so far and if you're not watching NXT as well you don't really get a say in which show was better and therefore your opinion means fuck all.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> I like both shows, I just don't like hypocrisy and allowing one company to get away with things but not the other is peak hypocrisy. But I don't know what else I expected. Both shows were fucking awesome in my opinion, I've said that. I just think AEW has done plenty of dumb shit so far and if you're not watching NXT as well you don't really get a say in which show was better and therefore your opinion means fuck all.


First of all you can’t nor won’t force people to watch both shows especially live. Second, NXT has been shit for years which is exactly why it’s in the position creatively that it it hence why it already dropped under a million views in just three weeks. They can’t maintain the rating because outside of the wrestling which has also jumped the shark the rest of the show is a fucking mess. Third, I don’t give a flying fuck what your opinion on my opinions are I’ll tell you what I feel and you’ll sit there and take or hit the ignore button. You liked both shows? Cool, fantastic you’re more open minded than most. But don’t make bullshit excuses for NXT being successful like “it’s the new hot toy” when it hasn’t been fucking new in like six months. It’s old news and still beating the asses of everyone making excuses about them, you want hypocrisy? Look at the stans who can’t handle the idea that WWE’s pitiful and misguided attempts to stop AEW’s momentum have completely backfired so much so that they couldn’t help but attempt to look like the good guys only to clown themselves online. All the shit talking, all the counter programming, everything blew up in their faces today and it’s not stopping anytime soon. No one is saying AEW doesn’t have issues, but it’s visibly clear that they’re actively listening for and trying to fix those issues something the “top dog” of the industry hasn’t and won’t do because their owner is a CTE ridden, senile old fuck who doesn’t take anything seriously until it becomes a fucking headline. You’re fucking nobody to tell someone they don’t have the right to an opinion regardless of whether they watched or not now sit the fuck down and stop crying over people saying shit you don’t like.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

It was a really positive experience watching that, I felt like the crowd were really behind it.

I'll keep tuning in hoping I can engage more with the story and wrestlers but the first time I've watched a live non ppv show since 2000.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Brodus Clay said:


>


Cult03 in a nutshell lmao.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly i struggled to see how sammy was going to get over on his own. This is brilliant as this heel stable will help develop him.in fact Santana and orti too.

I see more people joining this faction later own.


Kenny i bet andmjf


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Cult03 in a nutshell lmao.


Did I say any of that though? I'd be happy to have Jericho on my TV at all times. It's actually a closer description of the people who have been shitting on WWE for the last few years, because they don't understand that some people can enjoy both products. That's what this has been about, as the first page was almost half the comments shitting on NXT by people who hadn't even watched it, apparently. But sure, twist it your way, champ.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I respect people that enjoy wwe but i personally have tried to take a glance for years since my exit in 2006. It just so boring and pretty and doesn't have that wrestling vibe that has been presented for so nany years. Anyways letsnot get into thatlil. Jistmy opinion


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> *Did I say any of that though?* I'd be happy to have Jericho on my TV at all times. It's actually a closer description of the people who have been shitting on WWE for the last few years, because they don't understand that some people can enjoy both products. That's what this has been about, as the first page was almost half the comments shitting on NXT by people who hadn't even watched it, apparently. But sure, twist it your way, champ.


Pretty much yes. I mean look at your posts dude.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Pretty much yes. I mean look at your posts dude.


Pretty much hey? Tag the post instead of passively typing my name without tagging me. Check my posts and I think you'll find that I really enjoyed both shows and I've only been arguing with the negative people who have been shitting on NXT without even watching it, dude.


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> TNT never left my TV. I'm full AEW fanboy.
> 
> They made Swagger cool as shit in 2 minutes, while WWE makes everybody on their roster geeks.
> 
> ...


Same here. AEW is what I’m looking forward too on Wednesdays


----------

